# On the down to Pensacola!!!



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">To all. I am headed to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> on 4/1/10. I lived there for 23 years and fly fished the lights for years at night. It?s been 10 years now since I fished down there and I am wondering if all my old light are gone? I always fished the pass in Perdido key ?near the Oyster Bar? under the bridge. There were about 10 good lit-up docks up and down the pass. Anyone know if there are still there? And is anyone caching specks and or reds under the lights yet? A few new spots to fish the lights would be nice as well, if you dare leek that information? <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; mso-ascii-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings">J I just bought a new flats skiff and cant wait to pole it around.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome aboard and yes, the dock lights are still out there...just not as many as pre-ivan...water is stilla little cold...i'll get back to you after this weekend on the specks...


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well not as good as I would have like it, but it was good to stretch out the fly line. Picked up one nice red @ Big Sabine and a few good specks on the lights at Big Logon ?Int. Point. Well I will return in about 2 weeks anyone care to take a trip let me know? Jim


----------

